# Coffee lover needing help



## Lythy (Nov 5, 2015)

So I'm looking for a beans to cup machine for making drinks like americano. Costa coffee.

Im seeing espresso Machines. But can these make a strong normal coffee too. I'm feeling a bit confused and overwhelmed looking at all the machines available.

My budget is around £400 with grinder.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

On have you thought about other option like a nespresso ?

Espresso machine will make espresso that then can have water or milk added to them to make an Americano .

You would need a grinder and some other bits and bobs to do this .

If you want one touch coffee a bean2cup or pods is the simplest solution .

If you want to learn some new skills and have great tasting coffee then entry level machine and grinders would be a used gaggia Classic and a grinder


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Would go for the Sage Barista express if you can stretch a tiny bit more!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

http://www.lakeland.co.uk/17962/Sage%E2%84%A2-The-Barista-Express%E2%84%A2


----------



## Lythy (Nov 5, 2015)

lol this is funny as this is the 1 i keep looking at.. hmm beg the wife time lol.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Lifetime warranty makes it the obvious choice!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> Would go for the Sage Barista express if you can stretch a tiny bit more!


Its pretty hard to suggest anything else now ive just watched the video.

I was going to suggest having a look at the rancilio silvia and iberital combo for sale on here second hand, but if it was my money I would be swayed by the Sage barista. Brand new, looks good, lifetime warranty. I cant put up an argument against it


----------

